# 225 Roadster



## boblee0 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi all, Put my '00 Roadster on the road yesterday - I love it! 66,000 on the clock, new cambelt,clutch,tyres, everythng works except the heated rear screen, hopefully will sort it tomorrow.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome roadsters rule  have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Stats (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome Boblee0



YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome roadsters rule


They sure do! Especially in yellow!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Stats said:


> Welcome Boblee0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Defo a mans colour


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, nice to see you are enjoying your new motor


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

